# & I vs & me; a Pet Peeve...



## granfire (Mar 9, 2011)

It drives me up a wall when people use 'soandso and I' when the sentence would read 'me' if soandso wasn't coming along...

'You are going to meet Mom and I' when you would say 'You are going to meet me' I am assuming on the corner of Walk and Don't Walk....


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 9, 2011)

granfire said:


> It drives me up a wall when people use 'soandso and I' when the sentence would read 'me' if soandso wasn't coming along...
> 
> 'You are going to meet Mom and I' when you would say 'You are going to meet me' I am assuming on the corner of Walk and Don't Walk....



I admit I have difficulty with this one at times.  I try to apply the test you give above; I test the sentence to see how it would sound if I were only applying it to myself.

For example, _"Bob and I went to the store"_ is correct because _"I went to the store"_ is correct.  _"Me and Bob went to the store"_ is incorrect because _"Me went to the store"_ is incorrect.  At least, that's what I believe is a correct test.

But there are times when it just seems wrong to use 'me' in place of 'I' or vice-versa.  I will work on it more diligently.

Grammer Girl is one of my favorite resources for this type of thing.

http://grammar.quickanddirtytips.com/between-you-and-me.aspx


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 9, 2011)

granfire said:


> It drives me up a wall when people use 'soandso and I' when the sentence would read 'me' if soandso wasn't coming along...
> 
> 'You are going to meet Mom and I' when you would say 'You are going to meet me' I am assuming on the corner of Walk and Don't Walk....


Using the term "I" is kinds stupid, most of the time. Even as a child I remember teachers trying to correct me into saying I, but I was vindicated years later when, I was told "I" is way over used and the correct way to refer to yourself is to say "My Self"... in some cases.
Sean


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 9, 2011)

I agreesme gotta go now


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 9, 2011)

I feel your pain and apply the same test. I think most folks go with what "sounds right."

My bitter pet peeve is the ongoing mixup between "then" and "than."

Or the word "irregardless," though this has now become an acceptable variation of the more proper "regardless."

I also twinge when my children "unthaw" things while they are sending "texteses" on their cell phones.  Moments like that find me looking at them querulously and wondering aloud whose children they are and/or about the education system; I usually blame the latter.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 9, 2011)

Mine is a phrase

I could care less 

Which should be

I couldnt care less 

Thank you, that be it for I


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 9, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> Mine is a phrase
> 
> I could care less
> 
> ...


I could care less, but I care too much.:ultracool


----------



## crushing (Mar 9, 2011)

shesulsa said:


> I also twinge when my children "*unthaw*" things while they are sending "texteses" on their cell phones. Moments like that find me looking at them querulously and wondering aloud whose children they are and/or about the education system; I usually blame the latter.


 
Unthaw!!!  Way back in the day I worked as a stock clerk at a Ma & Pa store.  The managing cashier asked me to take something out of the freezer to unthaw.  I asked her which way she wanted it.  Am I to take it out of the freezer to thaw, or to unthaw it by putting it in the freezer?  Maybe I needed to thaw it before it was to be unthawed?

I got the "YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN!" look and then I went and took it out of the freezer.


----------



## crushing (Mar 9, 2011)

May I mambo dogface to the banana patch?


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 9, 2011)

My pet peeve is "myself".

"If you have any questions, please feel free to contact so-and-so or myself."

No, I can't contact yourself.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 9, 2011)

CoryKS said:


> My pet peeve is "myself".
> 
> "If you have any questions, please feel free to contact so-and-so or myself."
> 
> No, I can't contact yourself.


It makes sense when you say fell free to contact my wife, my daughter, my son, or myself. You start with the possesive, stay with it.
Sean


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 9, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> It makes sense when you say fell free to contact my wife, my daughter, my son, or myself. You start with the possesive, stay with it.
> Sean


 
Myself isn't a possessive form, it's reflexive.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 9, 2011)

CoryKS said:


> Myself isn't a possessive form, it's reflexive.


OK fine but use it in that case anyway. LOL
Sean


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 9, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> OK fine but use it in that case anyway. LOL
> Sean


 
Maybe not the right term, I dunno, but the point being it's self-referential. You can't do something to himself, he can't do something to yourself. You can do whatever you want to yourself.  

I usually see this at work, and people are using it as in "Bob and myself".  So whether the example you gave works or not, they're still doing it wrong.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 9, 2011)

So to sum up

Me should be saying to yourself to contact myself but than irregardless it sounds right but than I and you should continue to discuss this so we ain't gotta unthaw it later but then frankly me could care less

Now if youself will excuse I me must now mambo dogface to the banana patch :uhyeah:


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 9, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> So to sum up
> 
> Me should be saying to yourself to contact myself but than irregardless it sounds right but than I and you should continue to discuss this so we ain't gotta unthaw it later but then frankly me could care less
> 
> Now if yous will excuse I me must now mambo dogface to the banana patch :uhyeah:


 
Hey, buddy! Watch your language, this is a family site.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 9, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> So to sum up
> 
> Me should be saying to yourself to contact myself but than irregardless it sounds right but than I and you should continue to discuss this so we ain't gotta unthaw it later but then frankly me could care less
> 
> Now if youself will excuse I me must now mambo dogface to the banana patch :uhyeah:


Don't Bannanas come in bunches?
Sean


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 9, 2011)

Sounds like a kid's lame attempt at dirty talk! LOL


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 9, 2011)

shesulsa said:


> Sounds like a kid's lame attempt at dirty talk! LOL


I thought I was just not savvy enough to get the joke... myself.
Sean


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 9, 2011)

shesulsa said:


> Sounds like a kid's lame attempt at dirty talk! LOL


 
HEY!!! Who yourself calling a kid Me myself is a geezer and really happy to be one myself



Touch Of Death said:


> I thought I was just not savvy enough to get the joke... myself.
> Sean


 
yourself isn't...myself is


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 9, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> HEY!!! Who yuorself callinga  kid Me myself is a geezer and really happy to be one myself
> 
> 
> 
> yourself isn't...myself is


Myself does see. 
Sean


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 9, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> Myself does see.
> Sean


 
me not sure yourself do 

Man this is beginning to sound like Tarzan, Tonto & Frankenstein from old Saturday night live


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 9, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> me not sure yourself do
> 
> Man this is beginning to sound like Tarzan, Tonto & Frankenstein from old Saturday night live


Oh, I do myself. LOL


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 9, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> Oh, I do myself. LOL


 
ok yourself do then so me myself do too... although me really could care less


----------



## crushing (Mar 9, 2011)

xue sheng said:


> man this is beginning to sound like tarzan, tonto & frankenstein from old saturday night live


 
FIRE, not well!!!!


----------



## granfire (Mar 9, 2011)

:lfao:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 9, 2011)

... I feel a song coming on!!!! "All I can hear... I, me, mine; I, me, mine; I, me, mine."


----------



## granfire (Mar 9, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> ... I feel a song coming on!!!! "All I can hear... I, me, mine; I, me, mine; I, me, mine."



Sesame Street or Muppet Show?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 9, 2011)

granfire said:


> Sesame Street or Muppet Show?


Where did you say you were from, there comrad?


----------



## granfire (Mar 9, 2011)

Grouch Land...


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 9, 2011)

granfire said:


> Grouch Land...


Its the flippin Beatles!


----------



## granfire (Mar 9, 2011)

Sorry, I am not that old.

^_^


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 9, 2011)

granfire said:


> Sorry, I am not that old.
> 
> ^_^


Well then... look it up!


----------



## Steve (Mar 9, 2011)

I take written grammar in stride, but I have a few that crop up often in spoken conversation.  When I'm at a restaurant and the server says, "How are we today?"  I hate that.  "Are WE ready to order?"  It's like fingernails on a chalkboard to me.  I'm agitated just typing it out. 

Another one, and this is admittedly very petty, when I'm ordering coffee and the person says, "Room for cream?"  I like room, because I'm clumsy, but I HATE milk.  I know rationally that this is an innocent thing, but this irritates the crap out of me.   Why not just ask if I'd like a little room?  "Sure," I'd reply.   But no...  "Room... for CREAM???"  NOOOOO!  Yuck! 

Oh, and speaking of coffee, when I pull up to the drive thru, it's raining, my window is down and I'm getting water on me and in my car, and the person asks, "How are you doing?"  As though I'm at all interested in small talk...  "I'll be fine after you take my order."  Dumbass... 

I think I might have anger issues.


----------



## granfire (Mar 9, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> Well then... look it up!




Somebody needs a nap!


----------



## granfire (Mar 9, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> I take written grammar in stride, but I have a few that crop up often in spoken conversation.  When I'm at a restaurant and the server says, "How are we today?"  I hate that.  "Are WE ready to order?"  It's like fingernails on a chalkboard to me.  I'm agitated just typing it out.
> 
> Another one, and this is admittedly very petty, when I'm ordering coffee and the person says, "Room for cream?"  I like room, because I'm clumsy, but I HATE milk.  I know rationally that this is an innocent thing, but this irritates the crap out of me.   Why not just ask if I'd like a little room?  "Sure," I'd reply.   But no...  "Room... for CREAM???"  NOOOOO!  Yuck!
> 
> ...



LOL, you throw people off if you actually answer the way you feel:

How are you today?
Lousy would be bragging, how about you?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 9, 2011)

granfire said:


> Somebody needs a nap!


Hazards of being old. LOL


----------



## girlbug2 (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't care how many Presidents have said it, there is no such word as "nucular". 

New. Clear. Now say them together. How hard is that?


----------



## Bruno@MT (Mar 10, 2011)

granfire said:


> It drives me up a wall when people use 'soandso and I' when the sentence would read 'me' if soandso wasn't coming along...
> 
> 'You are going to meet Mom and I' when you would say 'You are going to meet me' I am assuming on the corner of Walk and Don't Walk....



My pet peeve is when people mix up 'who' and 'whom'.


----------



## crushing (Mar 10, 2011)

These errors don't bother me as much as people applying the identity rule, "It is what it is," to something they really can't or won't explain.


----------



## zDom (Mar 10, 2011)

If I had any more pet peeves I'd have to get a kennel license ...

(rimshot)


But here are the two that have been bugging the crap out of me lately:

Overuse and poor use of the word "unique";

and the bastardization of a phrase that alludes to an Aesop fable: "the lion's share."

Media dumbasses have used the latter incorrectly so long and so often that it is now accepted in AP style to mean "a very large majority of" when in fact, according to the fable, the "lion's share" was ALL of it.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 10, 2011)

zDom said:


> If I had any more pet peeves I'd have to get a kennel license ...
> 
> (rimshot)
> 
> ...


How do you catch a unique rabbit?
Unique up on him.

How do you catch a tame rabbit?
Tame way, unique up on him.

Sean


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 10, 2011)

zDom said:


> If I had any more pet peeves I'd have to get a kennel license ...
> 
> (rimshot)
> 
> ...


With the Fable aside, in real life, the lions don't get all of it; so, as far as accuracy goes, the fable is in the wrong.
Sean


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 10, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> Another one, and this is admittedly very petty, when I'm ordering coffee and the person says, "Room for cream?" I like room, because I'm clumsy, but I HATE milk. I know rationally that this is an innocent thing, but this irritates the crap out of me. Why not just ask if I'd like a little room? "Sure," I'd reply. But no... "Room... for CREAM???" NOOOOO! Yuck!


 
What annoys me is when I order a "black coffee" and they ask if I want room for cream.  I dunno, is the cream black?  Never mind, I still don't want want it.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Mar 10, 2011)

I ain't got no pet peeves when it comes to da words....


----------



## Steve (Mar 10, 2011)

CoryKS said:


> What annoys me is when I order a "black coffee" and they ask if I want room for cream.  I dunno, is the cream black?  Never mind, I still don't want want it.


That's awesome.  Black coffee, but sure, room for cream just in case. 

In Seattle, black implies no cream OR sugar.  I was in Boston working for 3 months back in 2003, and I'll never forget the morning I was walking to work and decided to try out Dunkin' Donuts.  They were everywhere and it's kind of an institution, so I thought I'd give it a go.  After waiting in line, I get to the front and order a large coffee.  The lady says, "Regulah?"  I thought she meant regular or decaf, so I said yeah.

Squirt, squirt, squirt... three giant squirts of cream and then 3 heaping tablespoons of sugar later, I'm wondering what the hell just happened.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 10, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> That's awesome.  Black coffee, but sure, room for cream just in case.
> 
> In Seattle, black implies no cream OR sugar.  I was in Boston working for 3 months back in 2003, and I'll never forget the morning I was walking to work and decided to try out Dunkin' Donuts.  They were everywhere and it's kind of an institution, so I thought I'd give it a go.  After waiting in line, I get to the front and order a large coffee.  The lady says, "Regulah?"  I thought she meant regular or decaf, so I said yeah.
> 
> Squirt, squirt, squirt... three giant squirts of cream and then 3 heaping tablespoons of sugar later, I'm wondering what the hell just happened.


You got creamed.
Sean


----------



## Emma (Mar 11, 2011)

Can I just ask, by cream, do you actually mean cream?  Or do you mean milk?


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 11, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> That's awesome. Black coffee, but sure, room for cream just in case.
> 
> In Seattle, black implies no cream OR sugar. I was in Boston working for 3 months back in 2003, and I'll never forget the morning I was walking to work and decided to try out Dunkin' Donuts. They were everywhere and it's kind of an institution, so I thought I'd give it a go. After waiting in line, I get to the front and order a large coffee. The lady says, "Regulah?" I thought she meant regular or decaf, so I said yeah.
> 
> Squirt, squirt, squirt... three giant squirts of cream and then 3 heaping tablespoons of sugar later, I'm wondering what the hell just happened.


 
Wow, remind me never to order coffee at Dunkin' Donuts.  I've always understood black to mean no cream or sugar too, but I think that, at least in the Starbucks vernacular, black == brewed and the actual color of it is still up for negotiation.


----------



## granfire (Mar 11, 2011)

LOL, I seldom drink coffee outside home. It's always a crapshoot.
Not to mention I can't afford Starbucks 

But the cream& sugar in the 'regular', that made me chuckle! But I also laugh at the fancy creamer with 'Latte' flavor. I mean, it's MILK, or in that case milk and sugar...but in fairness, I think it's non dairy creamer...and I had a coupon for it...


----------



## Steve (Mar 11, 2011)

Emma said:


> Can I just ask, by cream, do you actually mean cream?  Or do you mean milk?


At the Dunkin' Donuts?  I don't know.  The people who use cream around me typically really use half n half, technically.



CoryKS said:


> Wow, remind me never to order coffee at Dunkin' Donuts.  I've always understood black to mean no cream or sugar too, but I think that, at least in the Starbucks vernacular, black == brewed and the actual color of it is still up for negotiation.


Starbucks in Seattle has always brewed their coffee too strong for me, and it always tastes burnt.  I do, however, like the tall Americano, black.  With room, but not for cream.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 11, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> At the Dunkin' Donuts?  I don't know.  The people who use cream around me typically really use half n half, technically.
> 
> Starbucks in Seattle has always brewed their coffee too strong for me, and it always tastes burnt.  I do, however, like the tall Americano, black.  With room, but not for cream.



I like my coffee like I like my women, strong and full off booze.:ultracool
Sean


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 11, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> I like my coffee like I like my women, strong and full off booze.:ultracool
> Sean


 
So glad you didn't go with "ground up and in the freezer".


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 11, 2011)

CoryKS said:


> So glad you didn't go with "ground up and in the freezer".


 
I used to love her,but I had to kill her
I used to love her,but I had to kill her
I had to put her 
Six feet under 
And I can still hear her complain

I used to love her,but i had to kill her
I used to leve her,but I had to kill her
I knew I miss her
So I had to keep her
She´s buried right in my back yard

I used to love her,but I had to kill her
I used to love her,but I had to kill her
She bitched so much
She drove me nuts
And now I´m happier this way

I used to love her,but I had to kill her
I used to love her,but I had to kill her
I had to put her
Six feet under
And I can still hear her complain


----------



## crushing (Mar 11, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> I like my coffee like I like my women, strong and full off booze.:ultracool
> Sean


 
Whatever burns your lap, buddy.


----------



## Emma (Mar 11, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> At the Dunkin' Donuts?  I don't know.  The people who use cream around me typically really use half n half, technically.


I mean in general.  It's a bit confusing for me, I'm an Aussie, and we don't put cream in our coffee, only milk.  A bit like putting 'gas' in your car.  Do you mean petrol, or do you mean LPG?  I'm confuzzled.


----------



## granfire (Mar 11, 2011)

Emma said:


> I mean in general.  It's a bit confusing for me, I'm an Aussie, and we don't put cream in our coffee, only milk.  A bit like putting 'gas' in your car.  Do you mean petrol, or do you mean LPG?  I'm confuzzled.



LOL, it's like half&half, if you read the ingredients...

Well, as a whole, I think most people use creamer, which is neither. 
I am (sometimes) allergic to dairy so I use that stuff, and being German...but hey, you put in what you like. My mom puts in milk, whole or fat free, depending on what's on hand, she uses that ultra preserved stuff you can keep in in a shelf, unrefrigerated for years...

My Stepmom  uses cream. (with sugar when she has a savory sandwich, but the Espresso completely without...blech)


----------



## Emma (Mar 11, 2011)

granfire said:


> LOL, it's like half&half, if you read the ingredients...
> 
> Well, as a whole, I think most people use creamer, which is neither.
> I am (sometimes) allergic to dairy so I use that stuff, and being German...but hey, you put in what you like. My mom puts in milk, whole or fat free, depending on what's on hand, she uses that ultra preserved stuff you can keep in in a shelf, unrefrigerated for years...
> ...


Now I'm even more confused!  So they put in half milk and half cream?  Over here it's either full fat or skim milk, or soy milk.


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 14, 2011)

Emma said:


> Now I'm even more confused! So they put in half milk and half cream? Over here it's either full fat or skim milk, or soy milk.


 
Nobody really knows or cares what it is.  We're American, it kinda looks like a food item, it goes in the belly.


----------



## granfire (Mar 14, 2011)

CoryKS said:


> Nobody really knows or cares what it is.  We're American, it kinda looks like a food item, it goes in the belly.



LOL, yeah, better living through chemistry!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 14, 2011)

Emma said:


> Now I'm even more confused!  So they put in half milk and half cream?  Over here it's either full fat or skim milk, or soy milk.


We'll send you the recipe. LOL


----------



## granfire (Mar 14, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> We'll send you the recipe. LOL




Better yet, send her the label of half&half (ever looked on those? enough to turn you off of dairy!)


----------



## Blade96 (Mar 15, 2011)

my father saying chicargo

grrr, stop saying chicargo, its CHICAGO!

(while watching a blackhawks game)


----------



## Emma (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm getting an education in American food here! lol


----------

